# "Głośne" i "gorące" Gentoo na laptopie

## Xywa

Witam wszystkich,

Używam Gentoo na laptopie Compaq Presario R3000, a dokładnie R3479EA.

AMD64 3400+

Mój problem - Gentoo na laptopie jest o wiele głośniejsze od XP, szczególnie w stanie małej aktywności, gdzie w tym czasie XP jest prawie bezgłośne.

Gdy podłacze coś pod usb, np. karte wireless - laptop zaczyna działać jak suszarka.

Przeczytałem jak używać Cool'n'Quiet/PowerNow? z manuala, zainstalowałem cpudyn i nie widzę poprawy - system dalej bardzo głośny.

Po ostatnim update kernela, zdarza mi się że komp wyłącza się w trakcie rekompilacji jądra (podczas kompilacji pakietów jest ok).

Udało mi się kątem oka zobaczyć jakiś komunikat mówiący o temeraturze powyżej 89 c i STOP...

Czy te wyłączenia mogą być spowodowane przez jakiś program systemowy czy z poziomu biosu laptopa?

Wczoraj udało mi się skompilować jądro, tylko dlatego że wystawiłem laptopa na balkon.  :Sad: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

Mnie to wygląda na jakies uszkodzenie wiatraka albo procesora. Jesli temperatura dochodzi do 90 stopni to cos nietegens. Sprobuj zarzucic na Windowsie jakiegos CPU burna czy cos na kształt i kontroluj temperature procka. Normalna praca Windowsa pochlania zdecydowanie mniej zasobow sprzetowych (procka) niz kompilacja, wiec dopoki go nie wprowadzisz w srtes to moze sie nic nie dziać.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> Przeczytałem jak używać Cool'n'Quiet/PowerNow?

 

Nas pytasz?

Dodaj obsługe powernow do kernela, zainstaluj powernowd i odpal. Pewnie na windowsie Ci skaluje procesor a na gentoo nie masz nic do tego, powernowd załatwi sprawe.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Dodaj obsługe powernow do kernela, zainstaluj powernowd i odpal. Pewnie na windowsie Ci skaluje procesor a na gentoo nie masz nic do tego, powernowd załatwi sprawe.

 

Już zainstalowałem powernowd, teraz czekam tylko żeby dodać powernow do kernela - nie mogę zrobić kompilacji w pracy, bo komp się wyłaczy - w domu mogę go wystawić na balkon   :Laughing:  na szczęście mamy zime.

Mam pytanie - jak odczytać taki wynik z TOP:

```
Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 99.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.3%si,  0.0%st
```

Co oznacza 99.7%id ?

----------

## SlashBeast

idle, ile procent procesora sie nudzi.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> idle, ile procent procesora sie nudzi.

 

OK, dzięki. Dzisiaj laptop siadł mi podczas normalnej pracy (91 stopni), więc może rzeczywiście wiatrak siadł?

Czy ktoś orientuję sie ile kosztuje wymiana witraków w laptopie? Czy mozna to zrobić samemu?

----------

## SlashBeast

Sam szukałem wiatraka do acera siostry, i nie znalazłem. Raczej tutaj wchodzi w gre wymiana wiatraka przez serwis producenta laptopa. Ew. odkrec od dołu obudowe i wyczyść wiatrak, tak sam robiłem.

----------

## Bialy

Kiedys wygooglowalem jak wymienic i zregenerowac samemu wiatrak.

Bylo opisane krok po kroku. Tekst tyczyl sie glownie wiatrakow od zasilaczy, ale byly wzmianki o innych typach.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Sam szukałem wiatraka do acera siostry, i nie znalazłem. Raczej tutaj wchodzi w gre wymiana wiatraka przez serwis producenta laptopa. Ew. odkrec od dołu obudowe i wyczyść wiatrak, tak sam robiłem.

 

Zdeterminowany, nie chcąc czekać na serwis, rozkręciłem całość (choć już wiem że do wiatraków wystarczy tylko część), przedmuchałem, odkurzyłem odkurzaczem, skręciłem i....

Na początku wydawało mi się że nie działa jeden wiatrak, bo laptop był bezgłośny. Później myśląc że jest zimny włączyłem rekompilacje systemu...

Okazało się że chodzą dwa wiatraki, system kompiluje się ponad godzine, a laptop dalej bezgłośny - chyba że jest jeszcze jakiś wiatrak (np. na karcie graficznej). Sprawdze na gierkach pod XP.

----------

